# 02 chevy 2500hd suspension



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

looking in to beefing up my truck for the seasion.

what do you guys do as far as suspension?
i'm not looking for a lift kit, just something to handle the plow and sander better.

i have also been looking to a deeper pan and valve body for my tranny.
thought it may help a bit


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bow2no1;603399 said:


> looking in to beefing up my truck for the seasion.
> 
> what do you guys do as far as suspension?
> i'm not looking for a lift kit, just something to handle the plow and sander better.
> ...


I would up grade the shocks front and rear. I went with Bilsteins. Put Timbrens in the front. And air bags in the rear. I have the Firestone Ride Rite 5000 pound air bags in the rear. They work great, easy to install and use. I would go with a deeper tranny pan, i am going to put one in my self too. My tranny guy told me not to change out the valve body. It is costly and there isn't any need, unless you using you truck for sled pulls etc. Hope this helps Rich


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i was woundering about the front. just different shock in the front and i should be ok?
i found these in several brands and price ranges

http://store.summitracing.com/partd...907405+4294925130+4294839061+115&autoview=sku

some one on an other forum suggested these, witch i do not believe i have seen before.
http://www.fsip.com/riderite/products/lrinfo.shtml
they seem a bit more then i want to pay.

i see the ones your talking about.
http://store.summitracing.com/partd...925130+4294839061+4294746560+115&autoview=sku


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I run the ones in your second link. Badass. My V plow doesn't squat the truck more than 1/4" with 80lbs (100 max). I've considered becoming a dealer for these if anyone is interested.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Timbrens in the front work great. That's what I'm using. Those Level-Rite air shocks look like a great solution as well. In fact, they might actually work better. I'd love to drive a truck with them installed so I could compare the effect... DO NOT use the tortion bar cam things. They just put more stress on the tortion bar and do nothing to stabilize the front end.

Here's what Timbren's look like when installed:


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

aeronutt;603900 said:


> Timbrens in the front work great. That's what I'm using. Those Level-Rite air shocks look like a great solution as well. In fact, they might actually work better. I'd love to drive a truck with them installed so I could compare the effect... DO NOT use the tortion bar cam things. They just put more stress on the tortion bar and do nothing to stabilize the front end.
> 
> Here's what Timbren's look like when installed:


Turn up the t-bars are not meant to stabilize anything. I turned them up to get some additional height and raise my plow frame up off the ground. I will still be putting Timbrens in.
If you are looking for a 'lift' I would suggest a leveling kit. I just installed mine and really like the way it looks. I installed 2" blocks in the rear and re-indexed keys up front. Night and day difference in looks.
Do a search on the Level-Rite shocks i was going to go that way also and got some good advice from some other members as to why i should not go with them.

Just re-read the original post. If you are looking to beef up the suspension. I'd go with Bilstein 5100's and Timbrens in the front. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but a new shock will do nothing to help with the squatting. It will give you a noticeably better ride.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

look at this post before you buy level rites

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65643

Timberns are the way to go


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

where do you guys suggest buying Timbren and air bags?

i know i can look on my own and find dealers. i figured if i asked you guys might know where the best deal is?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

If you want to support a PlowSite advertiser, here's where I bought mine:
http://www.truckspring.com/timbren-kit-front-gmfk25s.html

E-Bay has 'em a few bucks cheaper after factoring in shipping, but I like to support the guys here.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Let me tell you. I just read that thread. Although B&B seems to know his sh!t, I run them and have not 1 single complaint. IF, and I mean IF there was a serious problem like that, wouldn't you suppose it would reflect back on the manufacturer? If they were out replacing upper shock mounts, essensially frames on these trucks, would they really produce them? Firestone doesn't even produce them. They are made by a company called Arnott Industries. It's actually a Goodyear bag and a Bilstein shock. I'd say all three of those companies have a pretty impeckable reputation. I for one will keep running them. Last year was my first, and you guys know the kind of snow we got then. I plow comercially with a V-plow, and believe me, if such a thing was even possible, it would have probably happened by now. I run/ran Timbrens too (on other trucks). A good product, but a joke compared to the shocks, and are pretty pricey for what you get. I've seen them tear apart and disappear in time, just like factory bump stops not to mention they ride like crap. 

I turned a handfull of guys onto them over at the DP and they love them. I've got to say, for no one here ever even trying them out, there sure seems to be some critical opinions on them.

And for the record, it was mentioned in that thread that you need to have air in them at all times. That couldn't be farther from the truth. Without air they act as a normal shock. All the air does is inflate the bag and push the upper housing upward . It doesn't affect the purpose of the shock one bit. 

Please don't jump on me B&B b/c I wasn't questioning your integrity. I understand, especially if there are issues already with frames and stress. But you'd have to agree that as far as front end strain is concerned, Timbrens add their share of stress too. If a truck is riding solely on the Timbrens (which most do with the plow up), it takes strain and flex away from the torsion bars (which the stress point is centrally located on the truck) and puts it all onto the frame up front. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I got mine for $166.00 (Truck Outfitters) SE WI.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try www.awdirect.com...(suspention)......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

got-h2o;604180 said:


> I turned a handfull of guys onto them over at the DP and they love them. I've got to say, for no one here ever even trying them out, there sure seems to be some critical opinions on them.


I've used them quite successfully on a number of projects over the years. But as a tune-able suspension part not a load carrying part. Just as I like the Air-lift/ Firestone bag systems when used properly and in conjunction with an on board compressor. I have however repaired rear frames on more the one truck that was run to heavy and with excess air. Most if not all of the shock mounts i've ever repaired that have broken have been from air shocks. the pre 88 Chevy PU would break the bolt holes clean out of the frame. Although Camero rears are close behind, they can be dangerous if you're in the back seat when they let go. 

Timbrens seem to be the "safest" method of increasing your suspensions load capacity. They will not allow the user to "enhance" the recommended capacities and they mount on designed load bearing points.

So while "Air Shocks" do have a place it's not as a replacement for Timbrens.

IME


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

any one used Pacbrake airbags??
i have a dealer trying to sell them to me. but i havn't heard of them before


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

also i assume the compressor is nessary for the air bags???


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I ran mine on an air valve until the end of the season I finally hooked up a compressor.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bow2no1;604465 said:


> also i assume the compressor is nessary for the air bags???


Bags require you maintain minimum air pressure, the compressor help a lot in maintaining them. You can use a fill valve it's just more of a hassle and an issue you don't have deal with when you use timberns


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

got-h2o;604180 said:


> Please don't jump on me B&B b/c I wasn't questioning your integrity. I understand, especially if there are issues already with frames and stress. But you'd have to agree that as far as front end strain is concerned, Timbrens add their share of stress too. If a truck is riding solely on the Timbrens (which most do with the plow up), it takes strain and flex away from the torsion bars (which the stress point is centrally located on the truck) and puts it all onto the frame up front. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Dont worry I won't jump you, I love a good discussion when its a worthwhile subject. 

You are partially correct as far as the Timbrens placing stress furter forward on the frame as a whole by lessening the load on the T-bars. And as a whole the Timbrens and load supporting shocks are both doing just that, but the load supporting shocks are transferring the load to the frame via the shock mount (as well as transferring it even further forward than the Timbrens do) which of course it wasn't designed to do.

But, unlike the shock mount that the load supporting shocks are transferring through..the Timbrens are transferring through the stock jounce bumper bracket WHICH WAS FULLY DESIGNED TO NOT ONLY BE THE STRONGEST UNDER suspension COMPRESSION CONDITIONS, but also to support THE ENTIRE WEIGHT OF THE TRUCK UNDER ALL OPERATING CONDITIONS AS NEEDED. So the Timbrens will cause less stress and/or damage in the long run than the load supporting shocks no matter who's name is on them.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I put both SuspensionMaxx adjustable torsion keys and Timbrens on all of my trucks and have been very happy with the result. I may have an extra set of the SuspensionMaxx somewhere if you need them.


----------

